# Keeping ram with ewes?



## mikeljcarr (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm starting a VERY small flock of sheep. I have 3 katahdin ewes and am looking to add a ram on a 3/4 acre tract. Would there be any reason why I would have to separate the ram from the ewes on the pasture?


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

1. Your safety
2. Knowing when lambs are due, not just guessing all year long and still being surprised since Katahdins can breed any time of the year
3. Ease of feeding (lambs all close in age, pregnant ewes close to same stage)
4. Timing of vaccinations and deworming for ewes and lambs
5. Selling lambs several at a time instead of one here and one there
6. Your safety

Peg


----------



## mikeljcarr (Jan 11, 2014)

Can you elaborate on the safety aspect. Are you suggesting that rams will be aggressive towards people if left with the ewes?


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Rams can be aggressive towards people with or without ewes around. If you are trying to help a ewe or lambs or just do pasture work, you do NOT want to be worrying about where Rambo is. No matter how mild-mannered you think he is. 

I know a lot of people run males with females all year round (sheep, goats, horses, cattle, whatever) and are happy with that. Only takes one incident to change your mind. And yes, rams can be very protective of their ewes.

I expect you will have to try for yourself.

Peg


----------



## hillbilly123 (Jun 3, 2012)

I keep a ram with mine year round. They are seasonal breeders so no surprise lambs. But, I have not had any issues with it....


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Sometimes an older ram can get surly toward ewes that are settled and butt them over feed, which could potentially cause lambing problems. Your ram could potentially breed his female offspring as soon as they get 5 months old, if you keep them for replacements, might want to let them grow a little before breeding.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

mikeljcarr said:


> Can you elaborate on the safety aspect. Are you suggesting that rams will be aggressive towards people if left with the ewes?


The ram's job is to protect the ewes. He also will try to protect his standing in the flock. Interlopers aren't to be tolerated since they might harm or try to take away one of his ewes. It really depends on the ram though. I run my sheep all together all spring and summer. In early fall, I separate them so I won't have lambs in January. As the ewes get closer to lambing, I separate them in case the rams get a bit pushy with them. I actually have ewes that are more pushy than my current ram right now. 

If I need to be out in the pasture, I can them in a holding pen rather than work in the pasture with them. I've had rams that don't care if I'm there and rams that resent me within 100 ft of a ewe. The second kind end up living somewhere else. 

Never turn your back on a ram. Even if he comes up to you for you to scratch his back and seems very friendly. If the start backing up - look out. Though I've had one that didn't even back up- just slammed forward and upward. Ouch. If they can get you on the ground, you're in real trouble. But for me, that was mostly when the ewes were in heat. Everone gets a little crazy then.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

It is my experience that a "tame" ram will be trouble. I like to keep rams that have only ever been touched during shearing. If you do have a bottle ram, or a tame ram, NEVER scratch them on the head. If you scratch them under the jaw, you can actually train them to come to you with their chin up, which is much better than coming up to you with the head down. Better off with one that is about half wild and keeps a respectable distance from humans. People don't realize how dangerous sheep can be, just big fluffy sweethearts. They are big fluffy sweethearts that can put you in the hospital in about a half a second.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

barnbilder said:


> Sometimes an older ram can get surly toward ewes that are settled and butt them over feed,


I'm having this problem right now, but I won't have suitable ram companions for months yet, and putting him by himself is likely to cause long term issues too. I try to spread out the feed so the girls can eat without crowding him. My next project in the barn is a proper manger all along one wall of the stall.


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

Callieslamb summed up our operation also. Our Dorper ram runs with the Katahdin ewes from breeding time until a month before lambing (we put a marking harness on the ram). Then he is moved to another pasture, close so he can see his ladies. Once we get a lead on him, from across the fence, he is good to lead from pasture to pasture keeping him close to us....


----------

